
Germany Gets Really Serious About Fake News on Facebook - mh-cx
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-04-05/merkel-cabinet-backs-facebook-fines-to-stem-fake-news-in-germany
======
Neliquat
This surely won't backfire in any way.

